# 16x72 Southbend Lathe Restoration



## mb6388 (Jan 17, 2016)

HELLO ALL
This is my first southbend lathe restoration 
first does anyone know the frame size of the original motor mine has a adapter plate someone made for a different motor also the lower cone pulley  bearings have seen better days and the numbers  can't  be read


----------



## brino (Jan 18, 2016)

Welcome to the site!
You will find many people here with SouthBend knowledge.



mb6388 said:


> does anyone know the frame size of the original motor



Do you know the year of manufacture and/or model number?
I am not sure if the motors changed over the years, but that may spur someone with the same model to go and get a picture of theirs.

There is also a SouthBend downloads section here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/south-bend.34/
with many manuals and technical bulletins.

-brino


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 18, 2016)

Looks like a good project. I really enjoy mine. I don't have the motor information you need as mine was also changed to a newer style baldor motor.  I do remember some having two speed motors.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 18, 2016)

Good looking lathe. Pretty snappy paint job. Mike


----------



## pjf134 (Jan 18, 2016)

MY 9A CAME WITH A 3 PHASE MOTOR AND I CHANGED IT TO A 115 AND HAD TO MAKE AN ADAPTER PLATE FOR IT TO WORK AND MAYBE THATS WHY IT IS DIFFERENT AND MY PULLEY I.D. WAS DIFRFERENT ALSO.
PAUL


----------



## mb6388 (Jan 18, 2016)

thanks guys i found the bearings 50 bucks apiece  as far as the motor no one makes the original frame anymore so I'm just going to test the motor before i install it
and hook up the VFD
I have the lathe tore down to strip the 10 layers of paint off for a nice new paint job no more blue and yellow
I'm pretty sure the year is 1945 from the serial # 166271


----------



## mb6388 (Jan 18, 2016)

FOMOGO said:


> Good looking lathe. Pretty snappy paint job. Mike


thats how it looked when i picked it up.  Its all ready stripped and ready to repaint


----------



## brino (Jan 18, 2016)

According to here:
http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html
that one would have been shipped in 1941.

Notes on the serial number 116300 say it was also marked J.A.N.

From the looks of the pics, that lathe has found a new home with some other nice tools.
Congrats!
-brino


----------



## bird_dogger (Jan 19, 2016)

If you haven't bought the replacement bearings already you could measure the old ones in this order:  inside diameter, outside diameter, and width by metric measurments or inches.  Then do an internet search using those measurements like "ID x OD x W bearing" and you may be surprised by the acceptable replacement bearings that may save you money.  Search using both types of measurents for the most results.   If you already know the numbers of those replacement bearings you can search that bearing for its dimensions and then use those same dimensions for finding an "equivalent bearing"......hopefully at a more reasonable price.  Unless they are some really special bearings.


----------



## timvercoe (Jan 19, 2016)

On the bearings,  I buy a lot of KBC bearings from Accurate Bearing Co in Chicago.  Actually have an order pending now for some 16 in south bend cross feed thrust bearings.  If your interested in price let me know hopefully today.  I could add them to my order and have them shipped to you.  I think you'd be looking at about $20 each based on what I know about motor bearings.  Dimensions would be best. Have used thousands of KBC bearings and never had a failure.  My 16 has a 3 phase 2 speed motor, if your still looking for motor info let me know and I will get it for you.  

Tim


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 19, 2016)

I got 1945 for the year...Bob


----------



## mb6388 (Jan 31, 2016)

timvercoe said:


> On the bearings,  I buy a lot of KBC bearings from Accurate Bearing Co in Chicago.  Actually have an order pending now for some 16 in south bend cross feed thrust bearings.  If your interested in price let me know hopefully today.  I could add them to my order and have them shipped to you.  I think you'd be looking at about $20 each based on what I know about motor bearings.  Dimensions would be best. Have used thousands of KBC bearings and never had a failure.  My 16 has a 3 phase 2 speed motor, if your still looking for motor info let me know and I will get it for you.
> 
> Tim


thanks Tim but i had already ordered them but i do still need motor info  sorry for not getting back to you sooner its been hectic around here with with work and snowmegedon


----------



## mb6388 (Jan 31, 2016)

here is a pic of the motor out of my lathe is it missing a fan ?


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 31, 2016)

mb6388 said:


> here is a pic of the motor out of my lathe is it missing a fan ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it have a rear shaft?  If so there should be a centrifugal fan on it with a shroud to direct the flow from it over the fins.


----------



## dozerbuilder01 (Jan 31, 2016)

I bought a Southbend 16 about a year ago. I'm pretty sure the motor is original. No adapter plates were used. The Make and Style number match my motor tag. Someone didn't record the serial number though.

Also, my serial number is 159,460. I purchased the build sheet from Southbend. According to that, my lathe shipped 6/4/1945.


----------



## mb6388 (Jan 31, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> Does it have a rear shaft?  If so there should be a centrifugal fan on it with a shroud to direct the flow from it over the fins.


thats what i thought it does have a smaller shaft


----------



## mb6388 (Jan 31, 2016)

dozerbuilder01 said:


> I bought a Southbend 16 about a year ago. I'm pretty sure the motor is original. No adapter plates were used. The Make and Style number match my motor tag. Someone didn't record the serial number though.
> 
> Also, my serial number is 159,460. I purchased the build sheet from Southbend. According to that, my lathe shipped 6/4/1945.


thank you 
i didn't know you could buy those from southbend


----------



## mb6388 (Jan 31, 2016)

well I got some of the bigger pieces stripped and the first coat of finish on


----------



## mb6388 (Jan 31, 2016)

why do my pictures always show up sideways here and how do i fix it?


----------



## mb6388 (Feb 2, 2016)

Anyone know where I can get one of these
Just the lower half with the threads and the right nut


----------



## mb6388 (Feb 27, 2016)

progress so far  I got a new 3 phase motor ... and everything underneath is done..  Head stock next


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 27, 2016)

Looking nice! Is that Rustoleum "Smoke Gray"?  

I've always wanted a 13" or 16" SBL but never got one.  Now I have too many lathes!


----------



## mb6388 (Feb 28, 2016)

4gsr said:


> Looking nice! Is that Rustoleum "Smoke Gray"?
> 
> I've always wanted a 13" or 16" SBL but never got one.  Now I have too many lathes!


Yes Rustoleum smoke gray.. after sand blasting and seeing how rough the castings really are I opted to just brush it on and save the over spray mess.


----------



## mb6388 (Feb 28, 2016)

got some of the head stock done yesterday


----------



## brino (Feb 28, 2016)

It's looking great! And you have the oils ready to go....you'll be turning in no time.
-brino


----------



## mb6388 (Feb 28, 2016)

brino said:


> It's looking great! And you have the oils ready to go....you'll be turning in no time.
> -brino


as long as the wife keeps the honey do list short lol.


----------



## mb6388 (Apr 3, 2016)

getting close need to do the tail stock ,VFD,belt.. Does anyone know where I can get a full set of data plates


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks great. I'd like to get new plates for mine too but I've only seen them for the smaller south bend lathes. Maybe you can have someone silkscreen print them on thin metal plates.


----------



## Cmesler (Apr 11, 2016)

These are some reproductions. The seller also has some other plates for south bends as well. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/SOUTH-BEND-LA...-16-MACHINE-/350833648510?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 21, 2017)

Perfect thread cause I am going to look at a 16" next week. Besides the usual stuff anything to look over real closely?


----------

